# B414 diesel to gas conversion



## rhoftyzer (Feb 20, 2015)

I have an B414 with a BD154 (diesel). Great tractor but I have always preferred gasoline due to the ease of maintenance etc. 

Anyone here know what the differences between the engine block of the BC144 (gas) and my BD154 are? I am wondering whether I need to find a complete engine, or can convert the existing diesel engine to gas using a head, carb, distributor,governor,lift pump, probably crankshaft etc. from a BC144.

As this probably is not possible for some reason that I cannot think of (distributor mounting location on block?), does anyone see any issues with finding a BC144 and swapping it with my existing BD154. Unfortunately the gassers are difficult to come by up here in Canada.


----------

